# Upper Death changes - READ BEFORE PADDLING



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Matt are you any relation to Ben Solomon who used to teach at NOC?


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

no relation to my knowledge.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Matt,

Give me a holler when you can. Just got the next batch of Crawpack ready and I owe you one from the Paddlefest show....

303-517-2621


----------

